# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي > The International Criminal Law >  El personal al servicio de la Corte Penal Internacional

## هيثم الفقى

[align=left] 
Los Magistrados 

Son varios los aspectos que aborda el ECPI. 

Los requisitos para el desempe&ntilde;o del cargo. 

Los candidatos a Magistrado deben reunir una serie de requisitos: 

- Ser nacional de un Estado Parte [art. 36.4.b)]. 

- Pr&aacute;cticamente en los mismos términos que se exige de los Magistrados de la TIJ.13, deben ser personas de una <> [art. 36.3.a)]14. 

- Tener reconocida competencia en materias penales o procesales penales y experiencia en este orden como Magistrado, Fiscal, Abogado u otra funci&oacute;n similar; o en materias propias de derecho internacional, espec&iacute;ficamente en "derecho internacional humanitario", y gran experiencia en materias jur&iacute;dicas profesionales que tengan relaci&oacute;n con la labor de la Corte [art. 36.3.b)]. En relaci&oacute;n con esta &uacute;ltima exigencia es evidente que se est&aacute; pensando en aquellas personas que hubieran ya actuado con la condici&oacute;n de miembro de otro Tribunal internacional y, a&uacute;n como Abogado ante esa instancia. 

- Excelente conocimiento y dominio de, al menos, uno de los idiomas de trabajo de la Corte, esto es, el francés o el inglés [art. 36.3.c) en relaci&oacute;n con el art 50.2]. 

La proposici&oacute;n de candidatos 
La propuesta de los candidatos recae sobre los Estados Partes, quienes est&aacute;n facultados para apoyar a no nacionales siempre y cuando pertenezcan a alg&uacute;n otro Estado Parte, bien por el procedimiento previsto para proponer candidatos a los m&aacute;s altos cargos judiciales del pa&iacute;s, bien por el regulado en el Estatuto del Tribunal Internacional de Justicia15. Resulta criticable la menci&oacute;n de dos cauces posibles para la proposici&oacute;n de los candidatos que, ante la ausencia de criterio alguno, deposita en manos de los Estados la decisi&oacute;n discrecional de optar por uno de ellos, cuesti&oacute;n ésta que afectar&aacute; indirectamente a la calidad de los miembro...
[/align]

----------

